#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  2nd Laguna Phuket International Marathon 17-6-2007

## dirtydog

*2nd Laguna Phuket International Marathon™ on 17 June 2007*



The date for the 2nd Laguna Phuket International Marathon™ has now been confirmed for Sunday, 17 June 2007. After the great success of the inaugural event more than 4,000 participants are expected to join the race with start and finish at Laguna Phuket.There will be a 2-Day expo where runners can pick-up their race kits and sponsors promote their products. The highly praised Pasta Party will be even bigger and better and runners can again expect a five star buffet prepared by Laguna Beach Resort.
Online registration will open on 1 October 2006 with early bird rates for all races until 30 April 2007. Accommodation specials presented by Go Thailand Tours are also available.


*Date:* June 17, 2007*Races:*Marathon, Half Marathon, 10 Km Fun Run, 5 Km Walk, 1 Km Kids Run*Location:*Phuket, Thailand*Start & Finish:*Laguna Phuket Resort*Time Limits:*Marathon 7 Hours
Half Marathon 4 Hours
10 Km Fun Run 2 &#189; Hours
5 Km Walk 2 hours 

More Info Here

----------


## dirtydog

*Laguna Marathon road closures

*CHERNG TALAY: The Phuket International Marathon, starting at 5 am tomorrow, will result in road closures in and around the Laguna resort complex from early morning until noon. 

More than 4,000 participants, including 1,500 runners, are expected to take part in the second annual event, which will be broadcast live on TV to some 50 countries around the world.

The announced road closures are as follows:

 All roads within Laguna Phuket and the main road leading into Laguna Phuket  closed 4:45 am to noon.

 Route 4030, from Plaza Del Mar to Baan Don-Thalang Market  closed 5 am to 7:30 am.

 Old airport road (Route 4031), from Baan Prujampa to the airport  closed 5:45 am to 11 am.

 Route 4031, from the airport to Route 2025  closed 6:15 am to 11 am.

 Thalang-Cherng Talay road (Route 4030) to Baan Don  closed 6:30 am to 11:30 am.

 Baan Don-Koktanod road to Shangri-La construction site  closed 6:45 am to 11:30 am.

Phuket Gazette

----------


## dirtydog

*ATHLETICS LAGUNA PHUKET INTERNATIONAL MARATHON*
*Roeger takes men's marathon in the rain* 
_England's Green tops women's event_
*KITTIPONG THONGSOMBAT*

Phuket _ Brent Christian Roeger was not bothered by the rainy and windswept conditions and went on to win the men's 42k-marathon in the 2007 Laguna Phuket International Marathon yesterday. The American, who together with more than 800 marathon racers started at 5 am, crossed the line with a time of 2:45:44 , followed by his fellow countryman Eddy Ou in 3 :11: 10 and Finland's Seppo Rosnell in 3 :15: 51. 


During the race the runners had to battle relatively cold and rainy weather. 

There was a total of 3,000 participants in this year's event. 

Contributing to the fun were Charlie Webster and Andy Penders, football presenters for ESPN STAR Sports. Charlie, a former professional 800m runner, performed well in the 21k women's half marathon. 

Andy Penders took a more leisurely approach to the races, participating in the 5k walk 

Among the runners was Hajime Nishi of Japan who clocked n 7:5:28. The 58-year-old was not worried about the time as he paid more attention to promoting his ecomarathon philosophy. 

Nishi believes good runners should respect nature and cultural heritage, leave only their footprints and bring their own water bottles to reduce litter on the road. Nishi took his time to enjoy the beautiful scenery and chat with the crowd along the course. 

In the women's marathon, foreign runners also took the top three places with England's Nicola Green in the top spot with a time of 3:16:46. 

Lai Chee Yong of Singapore and Diana Finkel of the US came in 2nd and 3rd with times of 3:50:46 and 3:51:01 respectively. 

The top three female finishers in the half marathon were Vivian Tang of Singapore, Gillian Castka of England and Pauline Mulroy in 1:29:05, 1 :33: 29 and 1:36:51. 

There was plenty of applause from local fans as Thailand's Newat Oytip was first across the line in the men's half marathon in a time of 1:21:14. 
The Laguna Phuket will also sponsor the marathon in the next couple years, to boost the region's tourism industry and also raise money for charity. 

Bangkok Post

----------


## dirtydog

*American wins Laguna Marathon with course record*

CHERNG TALAY: Amid sporadic downpours and Phukets wet season drizzle, American Brent Christian Roeger this morning won the second Laguna Phuket International Marathon with a time of 2 hours 45 minutes 44 seconds, setting a new course record.

Phuket resident and Hash House Harrier Fast Eddy Ou, originally from the US, was second across the finish line, completing the 42-kilometer course in 3 :11: 10, followed by Seppo Rosnell from Finland, who finished third with a time of 3 :15: 37.

Nicola Green from the UK was the first woman to finish the marathon, completing the circuit in 3:16:46, followed by Lai Chee Yong from Singapore (3:50:46) and Diana Finkel from the US (3:51:03).

Thai Niwat Oytip won the 21km Half Marathon with a time of 1:21:14. Anthony Seakins from the UK finished second in 1 :22: 25, followed by Dominic Yu Ho Chung from China (1 :22: 36).

The top three female finishers in the Half Marathon were Vivian Tang from Singapore (1:29:05), Gillian Caskka (1 :33: 29) from the UK and Pauline Mulroy (1:36:51).

More than 3,000 athletes from 40 countries took part in the events, which also included a 10km Fun Run, a 5km Walk and a 1km Kids Run.

The races started early morning with the marathon runners leaving the start line at Laguna Phuket at 5am. The Half Marathon started at 6am, followed by the Fun Run at 6:30am and the Walk at 6:55am. The Kids Run started at 9am.

The Walk, introduced to the event this year, saw a large turnout of teams from local businesses and organizations, many of which wore team colors and had pledged to raise money for charity. There were also many individual entries, bringing the total number of participants in the Walk to 500.

Sports celebrities Charlie Webster and Andy Penders, football presenters for ESPN STAR Sports, and Japanese eco-marathoner Hajime Nishi also joined the event.

Charlie, a former professional 800m runner, competed in the Half Marathon, then led youngsters on the 1km run. After crossing the finish line with the race winner, Charlie stayed at the line to cheer on youngsters over the final few meters.

Andy Penders and Hajime Nishi took a more leisurely approach to the races, with Andy joining the Walk and Hajime staying true to his eco-marathon philosophy by taking time to enjoy the beautiful scenery and chat with crowds along the course.

Click here for complete race results.

Phuket Gazette

----------

